# Anti-Anxiety/Depressant Medication



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

Does anyone take anti anxiety or anti depressants? I am so resistant to this, but I just seem to not be getting better and the doctors are not helping. Meanwhile, my anxiety is through the roof. My friends and family want me to take the Prozac that the doctor prescribed and he also prescribed Klonopin. They are actually getting mad at me and are not being very nice. I tried Lexapro for three days and by the third day I could not physically feel my body, I felt drugged! I don't know what else to do, nobody can figure out what is wrong with me and I can't live like this anymore. Does anyone take medicine with any success?


----------



## Sandex10 (Feb 22, 2010)

I was taking zoloft for about 10 years for anxiety, panic, and depression. My doctor just switched to celexa because my symptoms were back to the extreme. 
She also ordered bloodwork and found me to have hyperthyroid. I'm sure that's what was causing my symptoms. Now I wonder if that was my problem for the last 20 years. As I look back now I can see episodes of hypo and hyper. 
But as far as the antidepressants go, they helped me alot. I'm always sensitive to meds, so I always start on a very low dose of AD meds. If my doctor started me on 50 mg, I'd break the pill in half and take 25 or less and work my way up. Start up side effects can be terrible, so if you choose to take them, start slowly. Good luck


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey there! I totally feel your pain. My anxiety was nearly uncontrollable. May I suggest Celexa? It's similar to Lexapro, but seems to be a little "milder". I'm on it now and I think it's working wonders!! If your doctors are giving you such a hard time then you need to find a new doctor! It's not right to make you suffer!!


----------



## StaciB (Feb 4, 2010)

Kaylasly said:


> Does anyone take anti anxiety or anti depressants? I am so resistant to this, but I just seem to not be getting better and the doctors are not helping. Meanwhile, my anxiety is through the roof. My friends and family want me to take the Prozac that the doctor prescribed and he also prescribed Klonopin. They are actually getting mad at me and are not being very nice. I tried Lexapro for three days and by the third day I could not physically feel my body, I felt drugged! I don't know what else to do, nobody can figure out what is wrong with me and I can't live like this anymore. Does anyone take medicine with any success?


Kaylasly, 
I have been on and off of Klonopin for quite a few years for anxiety, it works great BUT it is very addictive. If you take it everyday and then decide to stop, either because you feel better, you don't want to be on meds or the doctor decides you've had enough, you have to be weaned off. Even then it's difficult, the anxiety is so much worse for about a week and I felt very uncomfortable in my own skin and had alot of trouble sleeping. I still take it here and there if the anxiety is unbearable, but won't allow myself to take it on a regular basis because how you feel coming off of it. 
This is just my personal opinion, but if you have thyroid disease, anxiety and depression are part of it and if your thyroid is being treated correctly you may not need antidepressant/antianxiety medication. I know for myself if I am being properly treated for my thyroid, these are really non-issues for me but if not the depression and anxiety comes back, along with other issues, I know I need my meds adjusted and need to take a look at my current lifestyle, i.e. my diet, exercise and stress management.
In regard to your family, I know personally how difficult it is to deal with thyroid disease and it's issues and your family. Right now I haven't spoken to my sister for almost 2 weeks, and we are very close but she thinks you can just wake up and decide that I won't allow myself to feel bad/tired, be depressed, not exercise today, etc. and you just don't feel this way. My response.....Bleep you and your bleepin' stupidity!! If someone is not educated in your realm of issues they have no right to tell you how to feel and what to do about it! But you can try to educate them and decide for yourself (hopefully with the help of a decent doctor) what is the best possible treatment. I am not saying don't take the meds if that's what is right for you, just make sure to know the whole story before making that decision.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

While on ATD's my endo always wrote me up as having GAD or generalized anxiety disorder - thyroid imbalance causes anxiety in alot of people, whether hyper or hypo.

When you first go onto ATD's anxiety is common because of the moving thyroid hormones - don't suffer - ask your doctor for some anxiety pills to use short term.

Since going onto ATD's, I had pretty severe anxiety in the beginning then once somewhat stable the anxiety reduced by probably 95% and since surgery it's about completely gone. I have to be under extreme stress to feel anxiety these days.

It sounds like all of you are experiencing anxiety related to your thyroid issues.


----------

